# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Количество атак brute force на сайты WordPress значительно увеличилось

## olejah

Wordfence, фирма, принадлежащая WordPress и специализирующаяся на безопасности, предупредила, что количество атак брутфорс (brute force) на сайты WordPress значительно увеличилось в декабре по сравнению с предыдущим периодом.

Брутфорс-атаки, когда злоумышленник пытается подобрать имя пользователя и пароль, могут быть весьма эффективными, не менее эффективными, чем эксплуатация уязвимостей.

Wordfence, осуществляющие мониторинг атак, обратили внимание, что их количество значительно увеличилось за последние три недели. В период между 16 октября и 24 ноября количество атак на веб-сайты достигало полмиллиона каждый день. А с 24 ноября эта цифра увеличила до 700 000 ежедневных атак.

Эксперты также отметили, что число уникальных атакующих IP-адресов также увеличилась в среднем с 13 000 в день до более чем 30000.



Атаки совершались из многих стран, но наибольший процент идет из Украины (15,7%), далее следуют Франция (11,1%), Россия (6,8%), США (6,6%), Индия (5,8%) , Китай (4,2%), Германия (3,2%), Италия (2,4%) и Великобритания (2,2%).

Атаки, поступающие из Украины используют 8 IP-адресов, связанных с местным провайдером Pp SKS-Лугань.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

